
Ask HN: Do you emoji-code your contacts? - laktak
For example I prefix my &#x27;old&#x27; contacts with the &#x27;zzZ&#x27; emoji instead of deleting them. That makes it easier to dismiss them in a search.<p>I tried to use groups but (at least on the iPhone) I find this method better.
======
kavapebumazh
You just made my day!This is really smart and easy way to managing contacts!!!

